# 1989 e30s52 swap for sale (damaged)



## SellingE30S52 (May 9, 2017)

Had a slide with a guardrail 

Looking to sell as is, but if anyone can help me with hood/fenders/grill, I will rebuild!
I was quoted $3-4k in repairs by two vintage BMW places.

This car is worth it...

Full info here:

https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/cto/6124527685.html_a_


----------

